# Good value, but probably not the last block plane you will ever buy.



## PurpLev

had that same plane, very good value, once sharpened it works great. I'm surprised you didn't sharpen it as it's a night and day difference - it really DOES need to be sharpened before use. and it will meet quality standards and stand up to a lifetime of use from my experience - no reason it shouldn't as it is well made.

sharpen it! and flatten that sole (will take a while - that was the only pet peeve I had with it as it took several hours but like sharpening the blade - this is also required to make it work properly)


----------



## MOJOE

Have the same plane and agree with PurpLev…...get that thing sharp, and then give it a whirl.


----------



## ChunkyC

Too Funny! I was going to post a review of this very plane last night but my memory card for the camera was upstairs. Oh well.

The one negative thing about mine was that the sole wasn't even close to resembling flat. I had to hone the sole for quite some time just to get it close. There's still a couple of grooves in the sole that I just haven't bothered with. I bought my quite a while ago, I think I paid close to $35 for mine.

Other than that, if you're willing to put some work into this plane, it's definitely worth the price. Mine will cut end grain razor thing all day long. I love it! I reach for this plane first almost every time. The exception being when I need to fine tune a tenon, I reach for my Lee Neilson rabbeting block plane.

Thanks for reminding me about the pouch that it comes with it. I had forgotten all about that. I wonder where mine is now…

c


----------



## slickSqueegie

I have two of those and will not part with either one! and yeah, I agree, Sharpen it. you will love it.

This is the most used plane in my shop.


----------

